# c5 allroad and towing



## mle. (Oct 12, 2006)

I know there's a thread in the sticky, but it's lacking in info imo. So do any of you ever tow with your allroad? I know with the OEM hitch it's rated to 3300lbs and 5k in europe. But I'm a little concerned about weight distro if I was to try and attempt a lightweight RV tow (thinking like 2500lbs unloaded RV weight range). Have any of you done this? Also, anyone have any leads on a westfalia hitch, or should I just say F this and trade it in for a Q5? :laugh:

Edit: It's the 2.7, manual.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I'm waiting on a lead to order a euro hitch set too. Sub'd in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mle. (Oct 12, 2006)

petethepug said:


> I'm waiting on a lead to order a euro hitch set too. Sub'd in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup: :thumbup:

If I find a decent lead, I'll post up here. But I'm secretly hoping someone will just have one laying around they want to sell.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Mar 9, 2010)

Normally I would only recommend the NA OEM style hitch that I make occasionally, but since I have none in stock or plans to make more in the immediate future it looks like you can get the Bosal euro hitch from EuropaParts.

https://www.europaparts.com/trailer-hitch-c5-allroad-27-193-bosal.html

I don't really recommend this unit, I think the Westfalia is the better Euro option, but it's available and a reasonable price.

Towing a 2500 lb trailer should be no problem, although it needs to have trailer brakes.


----------

